
Ask HN: I'm creating a startup financing directory, looking for suggestions - fredrikaurdal
I thought it would be good to build a simple and useful site that can help founders find the right resources to fund their startup. Hopefully FundingLinx.com will become one of the first sites you look at when you are trying to find startup funding, but I&#x27;m looking to add new resources, and therefore I thought HN must be the ideal place to ask :)<p>Any suggestions are welcome! Anything startup grant, government loan, accelerator or incubator related.
======
eb0la
I have something like that in _paper_ version for Spain. Get ready to be able
to publish in physical format and get an ISBN.

Also collect and get press contacts for anyone. Journalists usually have a
hard time getting that information and investors will be glad to get press
exposure, not just people spamming ideas.

~~~
fredrikaurdal
Thanks!

------
Lordarminius
It's a great idea.

Classify investors by type, industry, country and region. Provide contact
details of decision makers and indicate if cold calling is acceptable. Provide
details of previous investments made and percentage of deals closed. Provide
information on industry events. A podcast would be a bonus. Provide a
brokerage and legal service for a small fee which could be a percentage (1% to
3% ?) of funds raised. I'd certainly use this service if available

~~~
fredrikaurdal
Thanks for sharing your thoughts! I'm working adding more resources every day,
it just has to be done gradually to make sure the data is of high quality. But
I do want to expand the range of services offered, along the lines of what you
are suggesting.

